# IFC Aquarium Fertilizer Calculator Video!



## aquariumshed

Hi Everyone
Shameless plug, but I've created a video about this calculator with the kind permission and support of Zeus and Hanuman. Thanks, guys!!

I imagine it won't be quite as useful to more experienced forum members since I've tried to simplify the calculator to make it fairly beginner-friendly (I hope!), but thought it was worth sharing and should be a useful resource for new people exploring dry salts for the first time. 
Cheers!

Video here:


----------

